# Dialynx Audi Quattro - Doing 0-60 in 2.45 secs



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

Dialynx Audi Quattro in the left lane, Vs what looks to me like an original Sport Quattro in the right. (could be wrong tho~) then again they might both be Dialynx conversions.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46WpQMV7uA8&NR















not bad for a 'replica' lol 


_Modified by MGaz at 10:51 AM 10/5/2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Audi Quattro - Doing 0-60 in 2.45 secs (MGaz)*

Is this the car with the V6 Twin turbo engine?
The other quattro looks like a real Sport (look at the windshield angle) but the silver color throws it off as not original.


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

no idea whats under the bonnet. Just that its a Dialynx converson & looks pretty quick to me.


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (MGaz)*

Unmistakable sound of the 5 cylinder.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (aspro)*

Last I heard, they were proudly using a 5.


----------

